# DS lite replacement kit



## flameo200 (Apr 6, 2010)

My DS lite has a broken hinge (not the full blown hinge crack, but it's starting). Basically, I have 2 questions. One, would the kit fix my hinge problem? And two, how difficult is it to change to the replacement kit? I see I'd have to buy the screwdriver, but I don't want to attempt this if I'm going to screw it up :/.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 6, 2010)

Is the plastic of the case that's breaking by the hinge or is it the actually hinge module? Its most likely the case itself not the module and so a case replacement would fix the job. Luckily for you GBATemp has a DS Lite disassembly and assembly/ case replacement guide with high res pictures ready for you. Look for it here.


----------



## Da Mafia (Apr 6, 2010)

If it's your first time it will be quite difficult. The connectors for the LCD ribbon cables can break very easily if your not careful.


----------



## Wugger (Apr 7, 2010)

As PV above said, exercise caution. Researching what to do is a good idea, and a search on the forums/Google will get you to some threads that will show you how to do it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And god damn it, these replacement cases have dropped in price...



Wait that's cheap!? I thought they're only that price since forever...


----------



## Escape (Apr 7, 2010)

Might as well ask my question here, instead of opening a new topic: 
Are the replacement cases like the original ones? do they also have that plastic coating/second layer? 
I bought mine from DX and it doesn't have that smooth feeling unfortunately :/


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 7, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Might as well ask my question here, instead of opening a new topic:
> Are the replacement cases like the original ones? do they also have that plastic coating/second layer?
> I bought mine from DX and it doesn't have that smooth feeling unfortunately :/



And If I could add on to this asking if the zelda case is an original or just a copy and do they have the glossy layer? although IDK why we are asking these now considering the shop is only 2days old and I doubt anyone has gotten thier order yet.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 8, 2010)

If it's really the "high quality" ones like the DealExtreme ones, then you can rest assured that it is exactly the same as retail, up to the fine print on the backside.


----------

